

Ask HNC; Can you suggest an alternative to Gmail? - TobiasCassell

Gmail down again and I've got some emailing to do, I'm thinking of setting up an extra non-Google account. What service is a good alternative? (must be free) Thank you!
======
TobiasCassell
Interesting that I can access my Gmail account from Android but not the
laptop...

------
kqr2
<http://www.zenbe.com/>

~~~
TobiasCassell
Thanks Kqr2, this looks great!

